# wot, no carnival thread



## hash tag (Nov 6, 2015)

I can't believe there is no thread happening about the carnivals. I have been a few times to the one
at Wells and Glasto and had great times!

SCUK: Somerset Carnivals UK - carnival forum, images, movies


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2015)

no carnival thread


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 6, 2015)

The wife's going to the Bridgwater one tomorrow.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 6, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> The wife's going to the Bridgwater one tomorrow.




Good luck

I took the nippers to the Honiton one this year.  It wasn't bad at all but nothing on the scale of Bridgwater


----------



## teccuk (Nov 7, 2015)

I thought this thread was going to be about cancellation of next years St pauls!

Always found Bridgwater carnival a bit odd. People just standing around looking at trailers. 

But I like the tractor spotting element.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 7, 2015)

It's amazing some of the work and idea's that goes into those floats. Besides, it's a good excuse to escape London for a few days.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 7, 2015)

teccuk said:


> Always found Bridgwater carnival a bit odd. People just standing around looking at trailers.



Well it is odd isn't it. Being in Bridgwater and all 

But it's more than just looking at floats. It's an excuse for thousands of people to show pride in and solidarity with their community by getting completely pissed in the street


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2018)

BUMP.
Just heard St Pauls is going ahead this year...this weekend coming in facat.....how many years since the last one?
Hope it goes well.
Anyone know about funding/future/etc?
BlackArab


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 1, 2018)

I think it hasn't happened for two years, and the last one was in 2015.

You're not coming down to check it out then? I remember you happened to get to Negus Melody the only time I'ver ever heard a shouty MC there in 4/ 5 years of spending a lot of time there! 

I'm very, very excited to see its return and spending time at Negus Melody in a new location, though not far from where it was previously. But I don't think there will be the, what has become for me the quite iconic, shout from the Negus crew of 'off di wall! Yeah you, offa di wall!'


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2018)

Chemical needs said:


> I think it hasn't happened for two years, and the last one was in 2015.
> 
> You're not coming down to check it out then? I'm very, very excited to see its return



i wish id known...just heard it was happening yesterday...ive got work this weekend and cant change that now 
anyhow, hopefully a sign of a more regular return

im sure it'll be great...weather should be 

i think the last one might be even longer back than that now....the guy i spoke to reckoned 2013! He might well be wrong though


----------



## Chemical needs (Jul 1, 2018)

Yes yes, should be warm. In 2014 I wasn't sure if it was happening and drove from Brighton the morning of the carnival, after phoning my Bristol based mate to berate him for not letting me know it was on (more or less the only thing he said was 'heat wave! carnival heat wave!'  )

... no danger of pulling a sickie/ getting someone to cover for you, then?

I think they have funding secured for at least this year and next year. Beyond that, not sure ...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2018)

thanks, no unfortunately getting off work on weekends requires a lot of advance planning to get cover - nature of the job.
great to hear about next year too though...will get it in the diary early.
I think its an earlier finish this year though? Possibly 10pm IIRC? Its a shame that...the creeping earlier finish....
compared to Notting HIlls 7pm SHARP finish (nowadays), the late finish at St Pauls is to be treasured


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> BUMP.
> Just heard St Pauls is going ahead this year...this weekend coming in facat.....how many years since the last one?
> Hope it goes well.
> Anyone know about funding/future/etc?
> BlackArab


I started a thread about St Pauls Carnival the other day


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 2, 2018)

Chemical needs said:


> I think it hasn't happened for two years, and the last one was in 2015.
> 
> You're not coming down to check it out then? I remember you happened to get to Negus Melody the only time I'ver ever heard a shouty MC there in 4/ 5 years of spending a lot of time there!
> 
> I'm very, very excited to see its return and spending time at Negus Melody in a new location, though not far from where it was previously. But I don't think there will be the, what has become for me the quite iconic, shout from the Negus crew of 'off di wall! Yeah you, offa di wall!'


The 2015 one did not go ahead, so it's been 3 years.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2022)

2022 BUMP
No St Pauls (though positive for 2023) but looks as good as certain Leicester and Notting Hill are go this year - expect Hackney will be back too 🤞


----------



## klang (Apr 4, 2022)

ska invita said:


> expect Hackney will be back too


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 12, 2022)

Bridgwater is on for 5 November


----------



## hash tag (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm headed down to Wells for the weekend in a couple of weeks for the carnival
Dates...https://www.cross-croscombe.co.uk/blog/somerset-carnivals/


----------

